# [OT] Motorradfahrer vermisst

## beejay

http://www.zweirad-online.de/patrik.html

----------

## ralph

 :Question: 

----------

## toskala

uhm, entweder er wurde vom yeti gefressen oder er ist vor seiner familie davongerannt, nein mal im ernst, was issn das fürn ding? sind wir jetzt schon bei bitte-melde-dich?   :Shocked: 

----------

## lonF

Hey Jungs,

es gibt auch Leute die neben Ihrem Computer noch andere Sachen machen z.B. Motorrad fahren.

Der Thread ist als OT markiert und geht damit voll in Ordnung. 

Vor allem geht es nicht um irgendwas sondern um irgend jemanden.

Ist euch das schon so egal? Seit Ihr schon so abgestumpft in euren Empfindungen.

Mit offenen Augen MfG 

        lonF

----------

## ralph

 *lonF wrote:*   

> Hey Jungs,
> 
> es gibt auch Leute die neben Ihrem Computer noch andere Sachen machen z.B. Motorrad fahren.
> 
> Der Thread ist als OT markiert und geht damit voll in Ordnung. 
> ...

 

1. Ich bin kein Junge. Aus dem Alter bin ich raus

2. Ja, auch ich habe gerüchteweise gehört, dass es Leute gibt die sich neben ihrem Computer auch noch mit anderen Sachen beschäftigen.

3. Nur weil etwas als OT markiert ist geht es nicht automatisch in Ordnung.

4. Es gibt überhaupt keinen Grund mir, oder toskala Abgestumpftheit, oder Gleichgültigkeit vorzuwerfen, nur weil wir uns über diesen Thread wundern. Für eine Entschuldigung wäre ich dankbar.

----------

## hoschi

Oh man, ich liebe diese Geschichten (schaut euch mal die website dahinter an...sehr, ähh, professionel)  :Mad: 

Ich sage mal zu 90% FAKE!

----------

## lonF

@ralph: 

gut ralph damit Du Dich nicht persönlich angesprochen fühlst Entschuldige ich mich bei Dir, allerdings kann ich dem Kommentar von toskala keine Verwunderung entnehmen, sondern nur Gleichgültigkeit. Und das man in so einer Sache jede Plattform nutzt versteht sich ja von selbst.

Mfg lonF

----------

## beejay

Ich dachte eben es koennte sinnvoll sein, das hier zu posten und ich glaube nicht, dass ein rennomiertes Zweiradmagazin Blödsinn auf seiner Website veröffentlicht. 

Sollte dieser Thread irgendwie nicht in das Forum passen, so soll es von mir aus von einem der drei Moderatoren geloescht/gesperrt werden. Selbiges werde ich jetzt jedenfalls mit meinem Account tun. Auf wiedersehen.

----------

## toskala

ionF:

na ich kann sowas einfach nicht ernst nehmen. ich halte solche information immer für hochgradig skepsisbeladen, da das internet an sich einfach eine plattform darstellt, die danach schreit durch fakes, falschmeldungen, übertrieben gestalteten kram, oder anderweitigen h0ax vollgeschottert zu werden.

desweiteren habe ich eine misanthropische veranlagung, ein sarkastisches, schwarzhumoriges gemüt und bin nach wie vor der meinung, dass ein "zuverlässiger junger mann" schon wissen wird was er tut.

wenn nicht, halte ich mich an die weisheit eines guten freundes "dinge gehen eben kaputt und menschen den weg alles irdischen"

wenn ich mich um jeden sorgen würde, dann wär ich schwer beschäftigt.

und wenn sich denn schon der post off-topic darstellt, dann dürfen die mit-poster doch auch offtopic ihren senf dazu geben, oder irre ich?

----------

## unix

hm nanu wo ist er hin? *such*

```
find /world -name "patrick" | grep "GSX-R 600"
```

----------

## ossi

so nun kommt mal alle wieder runter und beruhigt euch.

die sache ansich ist sicher wichtig genug um mal einen blick darauf zu werfen und die augen offenzuhalten ! (zumal ich auch noch in der ecke wohne)

ob es hier fehl am platze ist od. nicht will ich mal aussen vor lassen.

@beejay 

schreib doch beim nächsten mal einfach einen erklärenden satz dazu, dann kommt das wesentlich besser rüber als nur den link  zu posten.

----------

## ralph

 *beejay wrote:*   

> Ich dachte eben es koennte sinnvoll sein, das hier zu posten und ich glaube nicht, dass ein rennomiertes Zweiradmagazin Blödsinn auf seiner Website veröffentlicht. 
> 
> Sollte dieser Thread irgendwie nicht in das Forum passen, so soll es von mir aus von einem der drei Moderatoren geloescht/gesperrt werden. Selbiges werde ich jetzt jedenfalls mit meinem Account tun. Auf wiedersehen.

 

Ich denke halt, eine kleine Erklärung, worum es geht und warum du das hier postest hätte geholfen einige Mißverständnisse zu vermeiden. Mehr wollte ich durch mein ursprüngliches Posting nicht zum Ausdruck bringen.

----------

## stahlsau

imho stehen im OT so viele threads die nix aussagen ("was denkt ihr über mein avatar?" etc.etc.da könnt ich platzen)

da ist der Thread hier doch mal wirklich sinnvoll, selbst auf die Gefahr hin das es ein fake ist. Und wenn durch den post irgendwas in dieser Sache aufgeklärt werden kann, wars das nicht wert?

----------

## Sas

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Oh man, ich liebe diese Geschichten (schaut euch mal die website dahinter an...sehr, ähh, professionel) 
> 
> Ich sage mal zu 90% FAKE!

 Lol, Motorradfahrer sind eben nicht so wirklich vom Fach, wenns um die Gestaltung von Internetauftritten geht. Selten ein dämlicheres Argument gelesen.

Auch in einem überregionalen Forum sicher recht wenige zur fraglichen Zeit an dem Ort waren - also etwas gesehen haben könnten - und somit die Erfolgschancen _dieses_ Threads sicher nicht so groß sind, geht er IMO völlig in Ordnung.

beejay, ich fängs wirklich schade, wenn du gehst. Zumal ich nicht denke, dass hier die meisten so gleichgültig reagieren - aber wundern dürfen sie sich doch mal...

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo,

um auch meinen senf dazuzugeben: da wird wirklich viel Schwachsinn gepostet bzw. auch Fakes (siehe defragmentieren der Festplatte  :Smile: ) -> dagegen ist das wirklich informativ. Ich glaub auch nicht, dass das ein Fake ist, weil darüber witze zu machen, fänd ich gar nicht gut!

gerade bei Suchanzeigen gibts glaub ich keinen besseren platz, als das internet! gerade das gentoo Forum wird ja von leuten aus ALLER welt besucht. dh: sogar vielleicht aus dem betreffenden Gebiet...

daher find ich es gar nicht so abwägig, sowas zu posten...

ciao

----------

## sirro

 *beejay wrote:*   

> Sollte dieser Thread irgendwie nicht in das Forum passen, so soll es von mir aus von einem der drei Moderatoren geloescht/gesperrt werden.

 

"Passen" tut er sicher nicht (ist halt nicht das Thema des Forums), aber ich denke der Thread stört kein bißchen, die Vermisstenanzeige scheint seriös und IMO kein Fake zu sein und auch wenn die Chance dass es hier etwas hilft vielleicht nicht groß ist, sie ist da und hoffentlich hilft es was. Je weiter sich dieser Link verbreitet, desto größer ist die Chance, dass er etwas hilft.

Ich wünsche den Freunden und Angehörigen auf jeden Fall noch viel Glück bei ihrer Suche!

 *beejay wrote:*   

> Selbiges werde ich jetzt jedenfalls mit meinem Account tun. Auf wiedersehen.

 

Das wäre sehr, sehr schade  :Sad: 

EDIT: Vorallem wenn man es mit den vielen anderen OT-Thread vergleicht, dann hat dieser hier weitaus mehr Sinn!

----------

## ossi

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> dh: sogar vielleicht aus dem betreffenden Gebiet..
> 
> 

 

wie ich schon sagte, die gegend fällt in mein einzugsgebiet !

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *sirro wrote:*   

> "Passen" tut er sicher nicht

 

das würde ich gar nicht mal sagen. Es gibt für die englischen Foren "Off the Wall" etc... wo sich die Leute drüber streiten wer schöner & besser ist.

1) da schaut sowieso nicht jeder rein

2) schauen im Deutschen Forum sicher mehr Leute aus ev. diesem Gebiet rein, als in dieses Englische "OT" Forum... denk ich

ciao

----------

## sirro

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> das würde ich gar nicht mal sagen. Es gibt für die englischen Foren "Off the Wall" etc...o

 

Schon, aber ein deutsches OT-Forum gibt ja nicht, also "passt" es rein formal nicht (aber darum auch die Gänsefüsschen). Aber mein "aber" hab ich ja deutlich gekennzeichnet, oder?

Nochmal zur Klarstellung: Ich stehe voll und ganz hinter dem Thread! Und das auch so wie er hier in diesem Forum steht!

----------

## _hephaistos_

nein, war eh von mir auch nicht anders gemeint!

sorry -> hätte einen Smiley oder so dazumachen sollen.

ja, das problem ist (obwohl es meiner Meinung nach so auch geht), wie schon oft besprochen, dass es keine deutschen OT etc Foren gibt.

----------

## Deever

Könnte man den Thread jetzt schließen? Beejay hat wie gewünscht einen Abgang mit viel Rummel gekriegt, und jetzt ist alles (eigentlich) wieder ruhig. Danke!

SCNR,

/dev

----------

## ian!

Ich wollte den Thread eigentlich offen lassen, aber das bringt jetzt scheinbar auch nichts mehr.

Zu Erklärung für alle anderen: Wir löschen Accounts nicht, wir deaktivieren diese nur.

--ian!

----------

